# no one seems to reply to my posts :( thought we was all on here for support



## leanne24 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hiya it seems like no one who's going through what me and hubby going through. A couple of ppl reply not many . Any way been with hubby 5 years ttc for 4 and half years. Hubby has really low sperm count I'm fine doctors saying ill get put on clomid why would I need to be treated when I'm fine nothing wrong with me its hubby. Question is would clinic put us straight for iui or ivf? And would we get funded ? Both 25 from wolverhampton no kids x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Leanne

Sorry nobody seems to reply to your posts, where are you posting? 

Regarding your question, I agree if you are ovulating then I can't see how clomid would benefit you and I suspect an ivf clinic would advice IUI or IVF. 

Regarding funding it would depend on your local PCT, different PCTs have different guidelines and age brackets, mine is Oxford and they won't fund ivf until the lady is 30-34, (im 2 so I'm having to fund this cycle myself. 

What tests has your GP done already? Can your GP not refer you, I would push for this as yes you're young but like all of us, we know when there's a problem!

And on another note, what are you doing up at daft o'clock too... I thought I was on my own   xx


----------



## leanne24 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply  lol I carnt sleep have trouble sleeping. My app is in a couple of days well not mine hubbys. I'm ovulating every month periods are normal. We got our first app to clinic. Coming up. I just don't no what to think  I no they fund it over by me I no two ppl who have gone through it. But couldn't have ivf because they have kids. Just hope we get it funded all somethink done. Who do I ask if they will fund us?? Doctor?hubby taking wellman tablets. I post in the right places I carnt afford ivf grrr sorry to hear that its wrong should let us have any treatment we want. X


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeh your GP should tell you what the funding is where you are. They may also have some idea as to the waiting list time. Good luck for your hubby's appt and wellman is great.
My DH had normal sperm on his first test march 2012 and then they retested for our ivf cycle in Dec 2012 and it had actually increased and got better motility too so keep him on that every day  
Good luck for your appt and let us know how u get on xx


----------



## SingleMuslim (Feb 4, 2013)

leanne24 said:


> Just hope we get it funded all somethink done. Who do I ask if they will fund us?? Doctor?hubby taking wellman tablets. I post in the right places I carnt afford ivf grrr sorry to hear that its wrong should let us have any treatment we want. X


The GP should be able to advise, assuming that it was the GP who referred you on.
With regard having any treatment you want - sadly there is only a pot of money that once spent is gone, so this does mean choices have to be made, hence rationalisation etc resulting in some treatments not offered at all or to certain patients. The way of the world I am afraid and something that needs accepting, with plans put in place to circumnavigate this minefield.
Sadly, what makes it worse is the postcode lottery, which seems very unfair that if same background two people could receive totally different results from two different PCTs.


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Leanne, 
we are in a very similar position to you, hubby has very low sperm count and we went on to have ICSI straight away. I would say no to the clomid because it won't make a diference to you. 

I know down here... south! you have to be 30 before they will fund any IVF and maybe thats why they want you to have clomid so it feels like they are doing something?? 

hope you get the answers you need, PM me if you need any advise. xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Same here too hun, i'm pretty much ok and DF has a decent count but extremely poor movement and sperm shape. We've been trying 4 years and no luck so going straight to IVF with ICSI. No funding as DF has children and has had a previous vasectomy and reversal. 

I know Dudley won't uauslly give treatment for anyone under 30 and you only get one cycle at that, Wolvo is under the same group now. Hopefully you fall within the criteria and they help you regardless of your age. 

FX hun!!


----------



## leanne24 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you  its 23 to 29 here in wolves. Iv read up on nhs x


----------



## Ragdoll29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Leanne 

              I'm in a very similar position to you, me and my hubby have been trying for 4 1/2 years, from all the tests I've had done its saying I'm fine, periods are normal and I show signs of ovulating each month too, I have a wonderful son from a previous relationship he will be 9 at the end of this year, our problem seems to be with my amazing hubby his sperm test have comeback low count and low motility although 3 different doctors have said the results should not be affecting our ability to conceive..... Errrrm well tell that to our bodies!!!!! We have an appointment at our local hospitals sub-fertility clinic on the 26th march not sure what to expect and just joined this forum to get some help, advice and support as not conceiveing is so overwhelming and it's heartbreaking to think we will never have a child together and my little boy will grow up with no brothers or sisters sorry for the essay I really look forward to hearing back from you xx Ragdoll xx


----------



## stelle (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Leanne your a local girl I'm only a few miles away from you . My hubby the same low count and nothing wrong with me we are being funded for treatment at Midland fertility in Aldridge I should know nxt week if its ivf or icsi . Go back to docs and ask him to refer you and try to get funding. It took us 7 years cus they never sorted the paperwork and i just waited thinkin I was on a list so keep goin on to docs don't leave it like I did I only just scrapped through as they only fund till the age of 40 and I'm 40 this year ! X  gud luck and keep us posted x


----------

